
Voice navigation killed Apple-Google maps talks | Fox News - pppppo
http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2012/09/27/voice-navigation-killed-apple-google-maps-talks/
======
jobu
It's good to see that there was a rational business reason for the removal of
Google maps, as opposed to the more common emotional reasons of Apple being
upset over Android.

